# 09 Turkey season.



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Grrrrrrrrrreat*

Nicely done Dan... Any of those down by my property or at least close without revealing your spot....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Not even close ,Im not telling .


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

Good job Dan! Well done.Do you have the offical weights on the birds ?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice gobblers Dan! Glad to see ya hit 'em where it hoyts


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*hunt*

congrats Dan good feasting :darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice birds! Hope to meet up with you this year at some of the Shoots!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Only crappy part is that your season is over now!!!! Shoot 'em in da face!!!!!! 

Good job on the birds bud.

Rob


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congrats on a very successful hunt, you sure didn't waste any time. See you in Belleville.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

What no black eyes this year?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*you da man!*



3D-GURU said:


> Only crappy part is that your season is over now!!!! Shoot 'em in da face!!!!!!
> 
> Good job on the birds bud.
> 
> Rob


but.. you must have started while back , scouting, studying , browsing... to be that good

good job..

G


----------



## steveburles (Jan 31, 2005)

nice birds Dan
been out twice nothing going on around here
my son Jeff got one monday morning


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

nice birds :thumb:


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well done dan ,dont forget to cook them for the hoyt challenge.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*nice*

good looking birds, well done.
Dave


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work Dan!
:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Guys.:darkbeer:


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Gobble Gobble*

That's a sweet ground blind!! What kind is it? How did it perform ?

Congrats on the bigbirds also


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It is a Double Bull Darkhorse,They work great,birds and deer are not bothered by them at all.The bow kill was @ 12yrds.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Really sweet!

I think my next investment will be a Ground blind... i have a Ladder stand now but next year id like to get my daughter involved also just bring her to sit in the Blind ... Hunt


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is another,my brothers second tom of the season taken this morning.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I got my first this year with the bow that Stash sold me at his work


----------

